# Photo & ipad



## arno5555 (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Qui peut m expliquer comment le logiciel photo de mon ipad2 gère l importation de mes événements Aperture?

Sous Aperture, mes photos sont classées par "événements" qui sont classées eux meme par ordre chronologique.

Une fois dans mon iPad, c est l anarchie... Je ne comprends pas la logique de classement dans l iPad.

Merci de vos reponses


----------



## arno5555 (5 Avril 2011)

Personne pour m'aider là dessus?


----------



## jahrom (5 Avril 2011)

Le classement est alphabétique.
C'est pourquoi mes évènements (et depuis toujours) sont nommés de la façon suivante :

2011-04-05 nom de l'évènement

Ainsi le classement de mes répertoires et évènements est toujours chronologique.


----------



## arno5555 (5 Avril 2011)

merci jahrom pour ces précisions.
Je vais devoir renommer tous mes 450 événements du coup...
thx


----------

